# Remote Lock



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

Need help and need help fast. Is there a way to remote lock your Android without having the phone in your possesion? Meaning, I don't have any security already set up on my phone. I'm looking to download an app from my computer, push it to the phone, and remote lock it that way.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Wheres my droid works for that I think.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

I checked, you need to setup the pin on the phone first.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

itsTreyG said:


> I checked, you need to setup the pin on the phone first.


You might just be out of luck then








that's all I know of.


----------



## cswroe (Jun 26, 2011)

Take a look at Android Lost or PlanB in the market.


----------



## ramdroid (Feb 22, 2012)

Plan B should work if your device is running Android 2.3 or older.

Since Android 3.0 the background tasks of an app are not running when the user didn't launch the app manually.


----------

